
The Unexpected Management Genius of Facebook’s Mark Zuckerberg - yarapavan
http://fortune.com/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-business/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Zuckerberg is one of the smartest CEOs in US business today. It's interesting
how he's shaped his public persona to seem like a clueless lucky school
dropout. People have and will continue to underestimate him and he uses that
to his advantage.

